# Muffin Top



## BBWMoon (Jun 4, 2006)

Sometimes I miss my site!







Here's a Muffin Top shot... Tight Jeans... 








~Allie


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice, Allie!


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 4, 2006)

:smitten: :smitten: Simply gorgeous!!

Bill


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 4, 2006)

It's my pleasure! :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 4, 2006)

<wolf whistle>

'Nuff said.

 

-Rusty


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Allie, you are lovely. Thank you for the 2nd picture.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sometimes I miss my site!
> ~Allie


Me too!
*whistle*


----------



## I_eat_salad (Jun 4, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sometimes I miss my site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin hot baby!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jun 4, 2006)

You look amazing allie:smitten: :wubu:  !!

Matthew.


----------



## AlbRanger (Jun 4, 2006)

Allie,

Good to see I'm not the only one that misses your site  - and that set was always one of my favourites :smitten: :wubu: !!

Always a pleasure to see you posting - thankyou  

Alb


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

In the immortal words of Seinfeld (which is appropriate considering you are in NYC)... "Top of the muffin to you!" To echo what everyone else has said... you're beautiful, and NYC is lucky to have you


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 4, 2006)

:eat2: Muffin top


----------



## hvetic (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats a muffin top i could bite into!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 5, 2006)

hvetic said:


> Thats a muffin top i could bite into!


Bite? Nah.
Nibble, lick and fondle? Sure.
Though I hardly know her, and wouldn't want to seem TOO forward about such things...

 

-Rusty


----------



## jamy123jej (Jun 5, 2006)

really we all here missing ur site  

any way  good to see u again  and nice picture sweety


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 5, 2006)

you definitely look scrumptious


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 5, 2006)

Lovely as always! The creamy color suites you well.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jun 6, 2006)

A properly toased muffin top invites a slathering of soft butter.

Yours should be slathered in sunscreen and brought out into the sunshine!

Delightful!


----------



## loveembig (Jun 6, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sometimes I miss my site!
> ~Allie



Only sometimes? We miss it all the time :smitten:

Thanks 
Loveembig


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 6, 2006)

Muffin top?

I've never heard that term before but I like it.

Hugs to you, Allie


Dennis


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 7, 2006)

We all miss you site! Beautiful photos, you are sexy as always.


----------



## 31mike (Jun 10, 2006)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## germanFA (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for showing us these fantastic pics:wubu: 
Gerry


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

Great googly moogly! 

POST MORE PICS PLZ TANX!!!

Allie, I said it with caps lock on! I REALLY REALLY MEAN IT!!!


----------



## vega72 (Jun 10, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Muffin top?
> 
> I've never heard that term before but I like it.
> 
> ...



Ok Dennis....You know when a plump girl wears low cut hipster jeans and her hips kind of 'flow' over the top of them and stick out?.....thats a muffin top.......just like a bluberry muffin overflowing the top of its its paper wrapper............hence the phrase....'muffin top'


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 10, 2006)

..and all this time I thought muffin tops were tummy rolls and love handles *shrug*


----------



## elggij (Jun 11, 2006)

I love that cute litttle roll you have.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 12, 2006)

BBWMoon (or Allie?) - Grandma's muffins were tops - a wonderful, tasty
outside, wrapped around a center filled with love. You're also a wonderful, 
tasty outside, wrapped around a center filled with both love, and remarkable poetry!

Hope I'm not waxing too florid here.

Ho Ho Tai


----------

